# Restart laptop



## Wendmar (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi
I have a Toshiba c850- 1d2 laptop top. The battery ran out whilst I was still using it, and it will not come on again. The power light is on, and I have recharged it for over a day now with no joy. Please help. Many thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

take the battery out 
remove the charger cable from the laptop 
hold the on/off switch on for at least 60seconds


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you sure that:


Your battery is installed correctly.

You are connected to a known good outlet.

Your charger cable is properly connected (to the computer, possibly to the "power brick halfway down the cord" and into the wall).


----------

